# Kenya passed the TT!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

HUGE sigh of relief! This one was The Biggy. We did the TT at a police dog academy and the evaluator is a police dog trainer/handler as well as one of the original CGC and TDI evaluators. He takes the TT quite seriously, which means it was pretty scary for me, but I appreciate these tests being taken seriously because I want honest objective input on my dog from as many trainers as I can get.

Anyway, we had to wake up at 4am to get to this club on time. When we got there we discovered I was the only female handler, Kenya was the only non "working" dog (all the others compete in SchH or are police dogs), and we were the only team that didn't train with this club. However, everyone was very nice and welcoming. They gave Kenya so many compliments and a few of them know her breeder and complimented her as well. My husband came along (first time he's seen us perform at anything) and asked me if I feel intimidated being with guys twice as old as me, but honestly I feel more at home in this type of setting than most of the formal shows we've done.

Before the test we did a walk-through where the evaluator explained how to do each station, what would pass and what would fail. I had a bit of panic when I realized the gun fire test was done with us standing no more than 5 feet from the shooter, with our backs to him in the blind.

We went about halfway through because the males all went first. Most of the problems occurred with the dogs being too aggressive towards the umbrella and some dogs hopping off or refusing to walk on the plastic sheeting and metal grating on the ground.

Kenya did everything almost perfect except for the umbrella test she just stood there for a bit before investigating the umbrella. I think this is because I tried this at home so she is desensitized to an umbrella opening in her face and has no reason to want to check it out. She did sniff it eventually though. I think she did 4 stations perfect. First, greeting the neutral stranger, she stood calmly in place and sniffed at the stranger like the evaluator wanted. Then for the friendly stranger, she did not shy away or get aggressive, she went to him and checked him out, then leaned into him as he rubbed all over her. For the chain-in-the-bucket, she did not flinch or bark and went straight to the bucket to stick her nose in and investigate the sound, exactly what the evaluator wanted. For the unusual footing, she walked across both on a loose-leash, not caring at all and even sniffing the metal grating. She flinched on the first gun shot, but then stood calm. I already mentioned she was slow to investigate the umbrella. For the aggressive person, she stood there and perked up when he came close and started yelling at her and waving the stick but she did not bark.

This test is pretty hard because you cannot touch, command, talk to, or even look at your dog. For a lot of stations I wasn't really sure of the reaction so when we were done I looked back at the club house and this guy grinned and gave me a thumbs up. The evaluator said she did exactly as he expected and wanted to see from a "therapy" type dog (meaning we do a lot of obedience and socialization but not necessarily work involving her protecting or getting aggressive).

I am so happy! This test is probably a breeze for a lot of people but it means the world to me. First of all, Kenya accomplished it entirely on her own since I was not allowed to command or touch. Second, when I got her she was very reserved, didn't trust many people, and was sometimes nervy and skittish but under all that I knew she had a zest for life, it just had to be brought out. Now that she has passed three different CGC exams and the TDI, this is the icing on the cake as far as her socialization. I only heard of this test a few months ago, but I highly recommend it. Your dog might surprise you! She did well on the things that made me nervous, go figure!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Congrats Lies and Kenya! Great job. I remember being so nervous doing the TT with Molly but then again, I'm always nervous, but was so happy with the outcome. I agree, I think everyone should attempt the test, it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

BIG congrats!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

AWESOME JOB LIES AND KENYA!!!








Thank you for describing the test in detail, I am signed up to take Cody for that in October.. we will see how he does..








Very nice job!!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck I am sure you will do fine! They want to see the dog being confident and investigating the noises/people/objects. Our evaluator examined each dog based on the breed standard. Any weak nerves from a GSD would be a failure, even though other dogs are permitted to be more weak nerved as long as they recover. Being a GSD, Kenya was supposed to be more protective and hopefully bark at the aggressive person, so I don't think she scored high there but she did not fail b/c she stayed put, watched the person, and did not run. Kenya is a very docile dog and isn't always interested in "investigating" people or things, but she proved me wrong and marched right up to those things and people with confidence.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY Kenya!!! YAAAAAAAYYYYY Lies!! Way to go! This was a HARD test.. not easy at all! Not a lot of our dogs on this board could have passed, or even done anywhere near as well as SuperKenya did!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Congratulations! This gives me hope with my rescue. I got him 4 months ago he is very shy now (see in gen behavior, on GSD fears). 
Good job Kenya!!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

That is awesome I have that on one of my shepherds and in Sept I am taking my other 2 for that test. Congrads to you both


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. that's great.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:This test is probably a breeze for a lot of people but it means the world to me.


Doesn't sound like a breeze to me!! 

Big Congrats on a job well done!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! You must be so proud of your girl!


----------

